
Contentless SQLite FTS4 Tables for Large Immutable Documents - ingve
http://cocoamine.net/blog/2015/09/07/contentless-fts4-for-large-immutable-documents/
======
charles_parnot
An interesting consequence of contentless tables is that you end up with a
database that does not have data. Should we still call it a database? :)

~~~
j_s
An interesting point; however (as I'm sure you're aware) the specific table
may be empty, but the database definitely is not.

Per the article, it is true that "the ‘content’ part of a contentless table is
simply empty", but "Behind the scenes, SQLite creates various data structures
for the index".

~~~
charles_parnot
Right, it was tongue in cheek. There is of course some data in there :-)

I suppose what I meant is that it is lossy: you cannot get back what you
"INSERT". That violates a pretty basic assumption about what a database is
supposed to do ;-)

